# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Fierake #9

## [Perla]

Mirese ju rigjej ne pranveren qe sapo ka ardhur. Si e zonja e shtepise ju mirepres bashkeqytetare dhe komshinjte te na vizitoni, per te ndare se bashku momente te kendshme mes shoqerise fierake.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

sa e ckathet u tregove moj aman,
na e mbylle ate 8en.  :perqeshje: 
nejse postimin e fundit te ajo e bera vete.  :ngerdheshje: 
adrianaaaaaaaaa mos e bej meeeeee.  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Po si nuk di te thuash, ja mirese ju rigjej, ta gezojme shtepine e re, te me vish me llokume per urim, posiiiii i do zakoni keto. Une do te mesoj gjithe jeten ty  :perqeshje: 

Hajrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## gesti_7

ta gezojme 9en se harrova, dhe jeni te gjithe te mirepritur ne sofer se gatuan perla pilaf per te tere ereej, sbehet llaf fare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gesti_7

jam bexhetiiiiiiii te thaaaasheeeeeee beedrieeeeeee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Kafete e para  :ngerdheshje:  Ja te na bej mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gesti_7

se mos harroje llogarine pa prure ti.
babababaabaa kernace nga fisi i temes ka ngjare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Fature? Ku eshteeeeeeeeeee? Opo qy reeee

----------


## gesti_7

ja me ajo fletorja ne te majte opo qo eee,
dhe genjeshtar na bere pa le, dhe ke ne te hekalit qe gjys llafi sna ka dale per keto gjera.  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Pse ashtu jane faturat e ? posi posi

----------


## gesti_7

po ku e di une sa di te llogarisesh ti?  :perqeshje: 
thashe se mos i trembe njerezit direkt me fatura.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

E kemi kafen me te shenuar emrin ne liste, pastaj ne fund te muajit i paguan ti llogarite  :perqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

bobooooo ca paske qene, i shenoke kush te vjen per kafe qe te vesh tu kthesh viziten qe mos te ngelen borxh.  :perqeshje: 
po ti sikur je nga korca me cupke.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Sa kerrnaca se mos na qerasni ndonjeher ju ne  :ngerdheshje: 
pershendetje fieri

----------


## gesti_7

mire kemi qene ne rrofsh, ti si ke qene?  :perqeshje: 
epo cbehet mjere ai qe te njeh mi walk, e rripke te shkretin.  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bledari

Une po mar nje kafe edhe po e pij se tani sapo hengra nje sanduic hmmmm sa shkon kafja mas buke

----------


## [Perla]

> bobooooo ca paske qene, i shenoke kush te vjen per kafe qe te vesh tu kthesh viziten qe mos te ngelen borxh. 
> po ti sikur je nga korca me cupke.


I kam ca damare pe korceeee une hajrie  :ngerdheshje: 


Walci kush une per ty bej nje tenxhere me kafe mi, ca thua :Pp

Bledari te befte mire :Pp

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kam deshire te vij me shpesh ketu por nuk qendroj dot gjate se me duket vetja si brenda mureve te nje shtepie(i lidhur me zinxhire)...I whant to be free!

----------


## [Perla]

Ti shoku tanku thuaje troç, ke hall mos te martojme  :ngerdheshje:  se na heq dera per mbleserira neve  :perqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

jo me jo..thjesht kam fobi nga ambientet e mbyllura,apo si i themi ndryshe ne andej nga skrapari,klaustrofobik  :buzeqeshje:

----------

